# Pork Neck Bones



## tropics (May 19, 2015)

Seen these the other day first time ever,so a 5 lb. box went home with me.

$5.99 not bad













100_2052.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Thawed them out over night 













100_2053.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Used Jeffs Rub for these













100_2060.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015


















100_2066.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Got some Royal Oak Charcoal going













100_2064.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Temp held nice at 225* to 240* I treated these like ribs 

3 hrs. them foiled for 2 hrs.













100_2073.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Nice color real tender and tasty













100_2074.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Mommas Happy now.













100_2080.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 19, 2015






Thanks for looking


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

Smoked neck bones, mustard greens, pinto beans and cornbread. Thats Sunday dinner when the preacher is commin! And oh course some Chow-chow, green onions and a sliced ripe tomato!! Makes ya not mind too much wearin those Sunday clothes to eat.

You maybe from NJ, but I think there is some southern redneck in your wood pile.

Sure looks good!


----------



## moikel (May 19, 2015)

Love it,great plate.Ggreat cooking
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I sometimes brine bones like that with my bacon.They then become part of pork & bean type dishes& soups.

If I could buy it at that price I would be loading up the smoker every week.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





From time to time I make versions of cassoulet & always have a smoked pork bone in with the beans.


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2015)

Man that looks great.  I need to keep a eye out for them


----------



## grabber (May 20, 2015)

Try them as a base for soup stock.  Simmer them, add veggies, then remove meat to add in the soup.  Excellent.


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys.I enjoyed eating them,I used only a little BBQ sauce when I brought them in.


----------



## chef willie (May 20, 2015)

wow...another cost effective piece of pig.....however, once smokers figure out they're great & start buying them all up prices will skyrocket...much like chicken wings. Since they got the nod of approval I also will keep an eye out for them, especially at the restaurant supply. I have used them in the past though....put them in a simmering stock pot full of homemade pasta sauce....great flavor...thx for the heads up.....Willie


----------



## bluewhisper (May 20, 2015)

Grabber said:


> Try them as a base for soup stock.  Simmer them, add veggies, then remove meat to add in the soup.  Excellent.


Same here. The neck bones I can get here don't have very much meat but they make a great soup stock that will turn to gelatin in the fridge. Combine that with pinto beans in a crockpot, plus whatever meat can be pulled from the bones ... wait, where's the cornbread?

One strange thing - there's no pork stock in the grocery stores here. Chicken, beef, turkey, OK, but never pork. ??


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Same here. The neck bones I can get here don't have very much meat but they make a great soup stock that will turn to gelatin in the fridge. Combine that with pinto beans in a crockpot, plus whatever meat can be pulled from the bones ... wait, where's the cornbread?
> 
> One strange thing - there's no pork stock in the grocery stores here. Chicken, beef, turkey, OK, but never pork. ??


The misses took the meat out of what we did not eat yesterday.Plan is to smoke them a little and add to baked beans.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 20, 2015)

That looks great! I don't think I can get the wife and kids to eat it but if be all over that...


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> That looks great! I don't think I can get the wife and kids to eat it but if be all over that...



Dont tell them what it is.


----------



## moikel (May 20, 2015)

Old school Ragu would often have a meaty fresh pork bone thrown in with the beef back in the day.
They also make a good pasta sauce on their own,I have a recipe somewhere it had Marsala in it.


----------



## worktogthr (May 21, 2015)

Those look awesome!!  I use those all the time to make gravy with plum tomatoes, sausage, meatballs, bracciole, and what ever other meats I have lying around when I am in the mood for a hearty pasta dish.   Never thought to smoke them but I can imagine they would be awesome.  Great looking meal!


----------



## pit of despair (May 21, 2015)

Seen these in my corner of Virginia just this week...maybe on to something!

Teddy


----------



## grabber (May 21, 2015)

If you have a weak stomach, don't read further.  My Father used it for Czarnina, Duck blood soup, as a stock.  Much cheaper than Duck and that's how I got introduced to it.  Here in Buffalo, I go on Thursday morning and a butcher has piles of them, fresh cut, never frozen.  Have to agree for their use in tomato sauces.  It's sad that people have lost the concept of using the animal, nose to tail.  Lot of good eats between the prime cuts.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 21, 2015)

Grabber said:


> It's sad that people have lost the concept of using the animal, nose to tail.  Lot of good eats between the prime cuts.



I am not sure if the concept is lost, or is the fact that what was less than desirable cut a while ago (and priced accordingly) costs now as much as premium cuts do.

In the last 2-3 years turkey necks went up from $.99/lb to $2.99/lb at my supermarket. I can buy leg for less than that.


----------



## sota d (May 21, 2015)

Wow that looks great! I see them now and then,but I don't think they have that much meat on them here. I'll definitely give them a closer look next time I see them. Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## tropics (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys being 1st time for me to see them,Smoke was the way to go,I can see making some nice pasta sauce or a ragu the meat has a nice taste.


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 21, 2015)

This will get ya........Cash & Carry.........neck bones $1.34 lb........10 lb bag.

B~


----------



## moikel (May 21, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Those look awesome!!  I use those all the time to make gravy with plum tomatoes, sausage, meatballs, bracciole, and what ever other meats I have lying around when I am in the mood for a hearty pasta dish.   Never thought to smoke them but I can imagine they would be awesome.  Great looking meal!


That's the style I ate in Italian houses,sauce on the pasta for starter,then the meat as the main with greens & potato. Bit of a lucky dip as to what you pulled out of the pot but it would be a cheaper cut. It's real cookery ,little old nonna's in my 'hood cranking it out every day.


----------



## worktogthr (May 21, 2015)

Moikel said:


> That's the style I ate in Italian houses,sauce on the pasta for starter,then the meat as the main with greens & potato. Bit of a lucky dip as to what you pulled out of the pot but it would be a cheaper cut. It's real cookery ,little old nonna's in my 'hood cranking it out every day.



Yep...it's my grandma's and mom's "Sunday/holiday gravy" that I'm always trying to replicate.  Like you said... Whatever was cheap at the time.. Neck bones, ribs, chuck, hot and sweet sausage meatballs,sometimes lamb stew meat.  It changed each time but still had that rich meaty flavor that was so familiar.  Never any kind of poultry though.  Never thought to ask them about that.  Reminds me of my childhood and now that I do most of the cooking for family holidays I'll make it sometimes and sometimes just when friends are family are coming over.  We usually go pasta and meat all together but when I was a kid at grandma's, I remember the meat being another course like you mentioned.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 22, 2015)

Now that sounds really fun, soft, and sensational! 

Moreover, Foamheart's description of a "Preacher's visit dinner" was downright precious and entertaining!

Food is such epic fun and these threads are so enjoyable! Such a great place!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tropics (May 22, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Now that sounds really fun, soft, and sensational!
> 
> Moreover, Foamheart's description of a "Preacher's visit dinner" was downright precious and entertaining!
> 
> ...


Leah Thank You for the point and the kind words,Foam does come out with,some clever remarks.


----------



## moikel (May 24, 2015)

Stuck a pork neck dish in Leah's thread over in wino's.its actually a beer dish but she won't mind.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 25, 2015)

Yes, add anything into my threads as the more the merrier and I love learning from everyone and seeing other things and other ways to cook! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this Richie. As you know I ran with this last Thursday after reading your thread.

Another successful cook I got done because I found it on here. I love this place.

TW


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> Thanks for sharing this Richie. As you know I ran with this last Thursday after reading your thread.
> 
> Another successful cook I got done because I found it on here. I love this place.
> 
> TW


TW Thanks I seen that post and have to get back to it.Thanks for the point

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

A year or so late to the party! Looks tasty Richie! Nice smoke!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> A year or so late to the party! Looks tasty Richie! Nice smoke!


Case you can never be late just delayed LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

I thought about smoked neck bones this week. I had a large pan of mustard greens boiling and wondered why I was out. If you ever think of it, try curing then smoking some neck bones. As good as cured smoked hocks any day of the week!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I thought about smoked neck bones this week. I had a large pan of mustard greens boiling and wondered why I was out. If you ever think of it, try curing then smoking some neck bones. As good as cured smoked hocks any day of the week!


I have a pot of Baby Lima I started yesterday for todays dinner,threw some small rib pieces in for flavor Yummy

Richie


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

What a brilliant use of a different cut!

Disco


----------

